# CycloDS Evolution in-house at GBAtemp



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

*CycloDS Evolution in-house at GBAtemp*

Team Cyclops new slot-1 card











We've just received our samples of the new slot-1 card from Team Cyclops - CycloDS Evolution. A cart which promises 100% compatibility, full download play support, Action Replay cheats, slow motion gameplay, DLDI auto-patching, and SDHC memory card support (though we can't test that).

Enter this topic for more pics and our first impressions!





Discuss


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

First impressions of the Cyclo DS Evolution are good. It comes in a nice gift-box type tin and is packaged with a micro SD USB memory card reader, although I'm unsure of whether the supplied reader supports micro SDHC cards or not.

Build quality is OK. The card has a slight lump under the label but this doesn't make it too thick. it slots in just fine. The label is a bit ugly though and adds to the thickness a little.  The micro SD slot on the CycloDS is not spring loaded which some of you may or may not be pleased to hear. Due to the slot not being spring loaded, it makes the micro SD card a little difficult to remove, but after a few attempts you'll soon get the hang of it. Personally I prefer a non-spring loaded slot as my R4 one has become very temperamental. 

I took my micro SD card which contained a few clean ROMs (previously being used in my R4) and inserted it.

I booted up the card, which loads from the DS main menu, and NOT automatically (ala. R4) and after a few seconds of loading I was in the main menu. There's a game, media and settings icons. Tap game and you're instantly shown the contents of your micro SD card. I am impressed of the speed of the menus. There's a few seconds (2~4) of initial loading when you enter the card. But selecting and loading ROMs is much faster than any other cart I've used. Tap a ROM and it loads (including save file) within 1~3 seconds (3 seconds being a full 1024Mbit ROM). 

The menus are completely touch controlled (though you can use the face buttons if you wish). You can even scroll the file/ROM lists by dragging the stylus. Which feels very natural and not clumsy. The touch detection is fine.

The menu seems to hide hidden files, and hides operating system files. (On first boot, the card creates a CycloDS directory with skin settings and some temporary .bin files but I'm unsure what these are. It maybe copies the boot loader to the micro SD card for faster reading - the first time I booted the CycloDS the initial loading took longer than it does now the directory has been made).

In the settings menu is an option to enable/disable enhanced mode. This allows you to use an impressive in game menu during gameplay. Which contains the following features:

- Adjust LCD Brightness
- Toggle Slowmotion
- Realtime save
- Realtime load
- Return to main menu
- Return to game

Unfortunately the two realtime options are currently disabled, and weren't even announced in the features list. Hopefully this will be added in future updates as it seems a very impressive feature if they get it working.

The card supports 10 languages (Eng, Fra, Ger, Ita, Esp, L.A. Esp, Por, Kor) and is completely skinnable (you can change graphics, text colours, and more).

You can also boot to slot2, and load Moonshell from the main menu. 

So far all games work, DLDI autopatching works, download play works. Expect a review shortly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please feel free to ask any questions and I'll try to answer.

Anyone wondering whether or not, like their past iterations, the CycloDS Evo is a clone. No it doesn't appear to be a direct clone of any other slot 1 cart i know. BUT, it seems to be made in the same factory as the DSLink. The shells for both are almost identical, the labels have the same thickness and label type, the tin it comes in is almost identical to the DSLink tin, and the PCBs are very similar as you can see in the photos below.

Pics:



 

 



 

 



 

 
*CycloDS on left, DSLink on right*


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2007)

wow... besides the promising disabled features (real time loading/saving) I can't see any flaw at all.. sounds awesome!
looks like the Cyclo team have been doing a great job with this new cart!


----------



## jono_ (Jun 11, 2007)

and how much is it compared to the R4? 
would the cleanliness and features be worth the extra money?

thanks
jono_


----------



## Logan (Jun 11, 2007)

Sounds really impressive, if not on par or better then the R4.

Eagerly awaiting the full review.


----------



## HBK (Jun 11, 2007)

We have a real competitor to the R4 now! Very nice, I hope to read your review soon.


----------



## MaHe (Jun 11, 2007)

Woah, hold your horses? Remember things that G6DS promised? They didn't exactly turn out to be true ... RT-Save is also impossible, by the way, as some registers on DS are write-only.


----------



## felix123 (Jun 11, 2007)

So does it mean there's a hole in the plastic shell?

I will be impressed if they can get real time save working.

Can you post the files in the cyclods directory?

Does the enhanced mode menu work for homebrew?

Can you please try the two Castlevanias on a slow mSD card?

Since this card claims 100% Download Play support, can you please test a wide range of games (U and J) for Download Play?

thanks


----------



## khan (Jun 11, 2007)

Awaiting for your review...not sure it's worth getting another slot-1 card as I am perfectly satisfied with R4 DS.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 11, 2007)

Dun Dun Dun!!!1  I'm almost surprised at how special this cart is. Support right at first is mandatory. Support 2 or 3 months down the line will tell if this cart is worth the money. Right now, nothing means shit.


----------



## Evilkoko (Jun 11, 2007)

Real time save looks real promising. Hope they get it up and running soon.


----------



## kedest (Jun 11, 2007)

What about that lump?
Is there a hole in the shell with a chip sticking out of it?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(kedest @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> What about that lump?
> Is there a hole in the shell with a chip sticking out of it?


Yes there's a square hole in the top half of the shell that the large chip on the back of the PCB sticks through. Still fits fine in the DS and doesn't rub at all.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Woah, hold your horses? Remember things that G6DS promised? They didn't exactly turn out to be true ... RT-Save is also impossible, by the way, as some registers on DS are write-only.


You got a point there... Only time will tell. I will be eagerly waiting for the review


----------



## Retal (Jun 11, 2007)

I remain sceptical.


----------



## 4saken (Jun 11, 2007)

From what I see it isn't a lump - it's an arbitrary hole in the plastic case. Also, since it's PCB is strikingly similar to the DSLink, what's to say it isn't based on the DSLink software (somebody with the DSLink can clear this up too)


----------



## Haruspex (Jun 11, 2007)

The label is ugly and totally unprofessional...

The real time save/load if they can make it work will be awesome.

Also the real time brightness adjustment for DSLite sounds awesome. Is it already works or is it disabled? I think that this is the first flashcart to offer that feature. Am i right?


----------



## felix123 (Jun 11, 2007)

It would make sense if it is related to the DSLink in some way. The DSLink was one of the first slot 1 card to come out, maybe they updated it and sold the rights to another company.


----------



## misticknight (Jun 11, 2007)

damn this card sounds good, wish i waited a bit before i bought my R4.


----------



## felix123 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Haruspex @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Also the real time brightness adjustment for DSLite sounds awesome.


There's already a cheat code for this feature made by chishm.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2007)

Destructobot and I share a common opinion but it is nice to see new players try their hand.
As for write only, commands can be redirected.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 11, 2007)

does it have realtime ar/dipstar cheat abilty and with no slow-down? 

....i couldn't live without that feature now i'm use to it


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(misticknight @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> damn this card sounds good, wish i waited a bit before i bought my R4.



Meh.  That's the nature of this scene.  If you *had* waited to get this in stead of the R4, then 3 months later you'd be kicking yourself for not waiting for the "M42 Hot Sex Chiperator."


----------



## Harry Potthead (Jun 11, 2007)

The new features sounds good. Whats the price for CycloDS Evolution
and which store sell the the CycloDS Evolution now?


----------



## felix123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Can you please test some iQue roms? thanks.

(Background info: iQue Game Cards don't work on Nintendo DSs, but some flashcarts(Supercard/R4/etc) can make iQue roms work on Nintendo DSs.)


----------



## gab10 (Jun 11, 2007)

will it release black color?


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(gab10 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> will it release black color?



Only if on fire.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(4ppleseed @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gab10 @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > will it release black color?
> ...


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Anyone wondering whether or not, like their past iterations, the CycloDS Evo is a clone. No it doesn't appear to be a direct clone of any other slot 1 cart i know. BUT, it seems to be made in the same factory as the DSLink. The shells for both are almost identical, the labels have the same thickness and label type, the tin it comes in is almost identical to the DSLink tin, and the PCBs are very similar as you can see in the photos below.



How are the PCBs similar? They have the same profile, true, but that doesn't mean anything. If they were going to clone the DSLink, wouldn't they have chosen SMT parts and not BGA's? I'd have to see the IC labeling to be able to know for sure.

Anyways... Some questions:

1. "You have to load it from the DS menu." Does this mean that the DS option to auto-load the Slot1 card (after you get past the health warning screen) doesn't work?

2. Is there an auto-boot option (ala the DS-X) that bypasses the OS and launches the last played ROM?

3. Does the in-game menu crash any games?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wondering whether or not, like their past iterations, the CycloDS Evo is a clone. No it doesn't appear to be a direct clone of any other slot 1 cart i know. BUT, it seems to be made in the same factory as the DSLink. The shells for both are almost identical, the labels have the same thickness and label type, the tin it comes in is almost identical to the DSLink tin, and the PCBs are very similar as you can see in the photos below.
> ...


1. No that function works just fine. Remember those are just first impressions, I haven't tested everything yet.
2. Yes, just hold the L+R buttons when booting. But you still get a loading bar and a progress screen as normal, it's just as if it automatically skips through necessary menus.
3. None that I have discovered so far.


----------



## SubElement (Jun 11, 2007)

Come on give us some Download Play stats! Any games not working so far?


----------



## APPS (Jun 11, 2007)

So with DLDI patching im guessing its homebrew perfect?

In which case can it use the EZV 3in1 expansion pack like the R4 can as shown in 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=46742 ?


----------



## jenngcia (Jun 11, 2007)

Will R4 saves work on the Cyclo?  Does it save the same way...512KB for all games regardless of original save sizes?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(SubElement @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Come on give us some Download Play stats! Any games not working so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My R4s SD card works just fine in the Cyclo and I didn't have to convert/rename ANY save files. It uses the same RAW 512K format yes.


----------



## frenzalanimation (Jun 11, 2007)

*creams pants* I think my r4 is being relegated to my ex-gf if it turns out that this has tight d/l play support and doesn't require microSDs that are of a decent quality.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(frenzalanimation @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> *creams pants* I think my r4 is being relegated to my ex-gf if it turns out that this has tight d/l play support and doesn't require microSDs that are of a decent quality.



Off topic: The R4 isn't as temperamental as you might think. You need to format your card as FAT16 with 64k clusters.


----------



## frenzalanimation (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Off topic: The R4 isn't as temperamental as you might think. You need to format your card as FAT16 with 64k clusters.



I'll have to check that tomorrow when I get my ds and r4 back. thanks, cos  mine freezes while playing mp3s way too often.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 11, 2007)

So pretty much this thing is the N-Card but has presumbly softreset and way better download play..


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(frenzalanimation @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> I'll have to check that tomorrow when I get my ds and r4 back. thanks, cosÂ mine freezes while playing mp3s way too often.



No promises on MP3's... I've never tried it. It works for CoR, though.


----------



## dcxbox (Jun 11, 2007)

shaunj66, please test all the games that have trouble  with other cards.   i just hope it plays everything.   



i never got  any slot 1 or slot 2 cards for my ds yet, i was just waiting a while im between this and the m3/r4(i put the / cause i know theya re the same)


----------



## rest0re (Jun 11, 2007)

HALLELUJAH!
THIS IS BEST CARD EVER. PRAISE THE LORD.


----------



## Logan (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(frenzalanimation @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> *creams pants* I think my r4 is being relegated to my ex-gf if it turns out that this has tight d/l play support and doesn't require microSDs that are of a decent quality.



LOL, my fiancee has been eyeing up my R4.  Reckon I'll get myself a Cyclo and she can keep the R4 then, or if the Cyclo is worse, I'll have me R4 back!


----------



## Logan (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(frenzalanimation @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to check that tomorrow when I get my ds and r4 back. thanks, cos  mine freezes while playing mp3s way too often.
> ...



I've had issues with a couple of games freezing, has this solved that particular issue for you then?  No more freezing!?


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Logan @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> I've had issues with a couple of games freezing, has this solved that particular issue for you then?Â No more freezing!?



Yes... I haven't had any more freezing in PoR after doing this. I played through most of the game, too.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 11, 2007)

I would peel the sticker right off! =)


----------



## Monkey01 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> So pretty much this thing is the N-Card but has presumbly softreset and way better download play..
> 
> It's more like cheese, but then with a MicroSD slot, a different shape, and it can play all roms/dldisupportinghomebrew/downloadplay, etc.
> Saying it's 'just like' N-Card isn't correct here, it uses external storage instead of a slow slot2 thing, different UI, way better dp-compatibility, and more feautures...
> ...


Cool, thanx.


----------



## akinari42 (Jun 11, 2007)

Cyclops posted the instructions for skinning on their forum.
How to make your own skins


----------



## its-my-right (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello all

I receive too my sample today (in order to make a review on my French blog of linker test) and I wonder something:

Mine is hard to put out from the ds. Indeed, when I push it to make it leave frome the slot 1, there is a resistance, I have to push hard in order to make the arises work.  shaunj66 do you notice something like that ?
My post might be funny, because I am French, so explaining such a technichal thing...lol


But appart from that, at a first view, this linker seems to propose really interessant options


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 11, 2007)

does it have disco lights ?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> does it have disco lights ?


If it was the Cyclo-X, Yes
Luckily it's not

- Sam


----------



## rice151 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> does it have disco lights ?


How will they ever compete with the DS-X's flashing Lights!
Oh, I forgot, PERFECT download play


----------



## zombielove (Jun 11, 2007)

Seems like the best cart out. I won't be getting one though. My DS Linker is meant to be arriving tomorrow - I expect that'll keep me satisfied for a while.

Some of the evolution's features seem to make it perfect:
-Download play
-SDHC support
-Soft reset
-Change brigtness in-game

Plus the multi-lingual, clean and skinnable interface tie it all together.

As long as everything works like it's meant to I can't really think of anything more I could need.... Maybe password protection on a folder to keep my porn in?

I want it. But not that bad. I can wait until the next cart comes out to upstage this one. And I can't WAIT to see what comes after this.


----------



## Nomearod (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> And I can't WAIT to see what comes after this.



How about GBA support?


----------



## euphemism (Jun 11, 2007)

I made a skin for it.  It's in the Evolution's skinning forum. http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=14.  Tell me what you think of it. Looks like the first unofficial skin for it....I feel happy.


----------



## akinari42 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(euphemism @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> I made a skin for it.Â It's in the Evolution's skinning forum. http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=14.Â Tell me what you think of it. Looks like the first unofficial skin for it....I feel happy.



I saw that earlier. Looks amazing.


----------



## euphemism (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(akinari42 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(euphemism @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a skin for it.Â It's in the Evolution's skinning forum. http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=14.Â Tell me what you think of it. Looks like the first unofficial skin for it....I feel happy.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmm.. does this support FAT32 or only FAT16? I've tested RAW, FAT16, and FAT32 in my R4 and have them all work.


			
				 Zombielove said:
			
		

> As long as everything works like it's meant to I can't really think of anything more I could need.... Maybe password protection on a folder to keep my porn in?


With your screen name, the thought sickens me.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 11, 2007)

why would you want to change brigtness in-game ???


----------



## Zim05 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> why would you want to change brigtness in-game ???


To play longer when the battery is low.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 11, 2007)

thats a pretty crap reason.
just set it to level 1 all the time


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 11, 2007)

good to hear you finally got the card shaun.Good luck with the review.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> thats a pretty crap reason.
> just set it to level 1 all the time


Does it really matter?!? It's an extra feature that some people might like to use. It doesn't mean you're FORCED to use it...

- Sam


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah it does matter, its a useless feature.


----------



## akinari42 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll most definitely use it. I've had a few situations where I wanted to change the brightness, but couldn't save because of restrictions in the game. (eg. NSMB) Although if they come through on the real time save feature...


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 11, 2007)

No, it doesn't matter.

The CycloDS Evo looks phat, I'm getting one in about a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you manage to throw out a review before that!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> yeah it does matter, its a useless feature.


It's obviously not useless.
It's use is to change the brightness of the backlight.

- Sam


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

How much does this thing cost?


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 11, 2007)

im still waiting for a way to change the volume digitally anytime in game without using the ds external volume controller.

damn that would be an awesome feature!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> How much does this thing cost?


The recommended retail price is £28, $54.99 or €42. 

- Sam


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah http://www.modchipstore.com/ sell it for £28, with £7 DHL express delivery if you want, which totals it to £35. Other UK sites are selling it for £35 and that's without shipping.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> yeah it does matter, its a useless feature.


It is not useless. There have been many times when I would like to change the brightness of the DS in-game without quitting.


----------



## ZzzZilla (Jun 11, 2007)

Definitely useful.

I travel to school by train everyday, so imagine you're playing Ouendan, just about to get into the rhythm of the game, when suddenly you emerge from a tunnel to be flooded by sunlight!

All of a sudden, you can't see the damn beat notes! Curses!

You soft reset, use Lovelite to change the brightness setting, get back into the game. But before long, you enter another tunnel, and the screen is now way too bright for your delicate eyeballs! Double curses!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know a good list of DS download play games or have some they want me to test? I've tested a large number of the most popular ones so please give me some lesser known games to tesrt.


----------



## d33t (Jun 11, 2007)

Very much looking forward to the review. I'm very happy with my M3 right now, but who knows what the future holds. If my M3 dies or loses support, I'm not against getting a CycloDS, provided it's as cool as it sounds.

Also, wasn't there talk of Team Cyclops releasing a 3in1 kit for their card? Is that still a possibility? Are there plans to make the CycloDS work with EZFlash's 3in1? Just curious..... I'm a big fan of the (newly purchased) 3in1 card and now I'm hooked on the DS Browser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RE: download games, I remember having some problems with the original Bleach DS and un-modded DS's, but it's been a while since I've tried it again.


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 11, 2007)

I dunno mate, if you've already done an extensive list of the most popular then everything else doesn't really matter that much! I just want to a review LOL.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 11, 2007)

shaun i pm'd you but incase you don't have time to read your pm's

Try:

- 1115 - Surf's up
- 1127 - Trioncube

and pm me back the result (or you can post it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nomearod (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> yeah it does matter, its a useless feature.




No, it's not useless. Imagine you're playing indoor and want to go out. Outside you need a higher level to see without anyproblem. With this feature, there's no need to restart the game.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

i heard ppl with flashcarts can play pokemon online any more ? 

maybe want to test that out see if this card will work


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Really, no more Pokemon online?!

Damn, I was going to buy a retail version when it gets released in the UK anyway.


----------



## Vengance (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(d33t @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Also, wasn't there talk of Team Cyclops releasing a 3in1 kit for their card? Is that still a possibility? Are there plans to make the CycloDS work with EZFlash's 3in1? Just curious..... I'm a big fan of the (newly purchased) 3in1 card and now I'm hooked on the DS Browser



This is what I want to know.  They say on their site that they are planning integration with their micro and mini.  I want to know if this works.  (Using the EZFlash 3in1.)  That will decide if I get this or not.


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes it should, it says in there manual that it would work the Rumble Pack and Opera RAM Expansion pack so I'm guessing it would with the EZFlash 3 in 1.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So pretty much this thing is the N-Card but has presumbly softreset and way better download play..
> ...


I think it was pretty obvious that I meant that the Cyclo had external storage.. besides, what "extra" features do you speak off? You mean downloadplay and cheat support? Since thats really all it has.... that is "extra" anyway. Soft reset and cheat support are coming in a new firmware update anyway, so its moot. Heck, even download play could be fixed, since when you write to the N-Card it replaces the entire firmware, so they could essentially make it work.


----------



## its-my-right (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> I receive too my sample today (in order to make a review on my French blog of linker test) and I wonder something:
> 
> ...


----------



## Seraph (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> i heard ppl with flashcarts can play pokemon online any more ?
> 
> maybe want to test that out see if this card will work



Did you mean can or can't? But where have you been hearing this from? Online still seems to work on all the games I have tried with my M3...


----------



## Monkey01 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> i heard ppl with flashcarts can play pokemon online any more ?
> 
> maybe want to test that out see if this card will work
> 
> ...


Hmm don't know a list, but here are a few that are not the most popular ones, but had problems with some cards:
0080 Nanostray
0320 Super Monkey Ball
0371 Worms
0406 Snowboard Kids
0459 Big Brain Academy
0580 42 All-Time Classics
0640 Winning Eleven


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i heard ppl with flashcarts can play pokemon online any more ?
> ...



As for the "why didn't they update download play" maybe.. because they don't care.. if you own a flash cart, you are doing better service just to get your friend one rather then have him leech off of you. Since the N-Card is dirt cheap (40$ for 2GB version, 15$ for 512MB version) you are just better off doing that. I don't play them, I've told all of my friends about flash carts, and now we all have slot ones. 

Cheat support can be done, Soft Reset can be done, and downloadplay could probably be done. When and if they do it is a different story, most people don't care about either though. The only thing really people care about is cheat support. Which could be done.


----------



## THeLL (Jun 11, 2007)

(blurry) video: Click

Video is from CycloDS with Warcraft Tower Defense. It doesn't seem to work, it asks for a map folder... (is this a common error?)

CycloDS doesn't seem to have 100% compatibilty with download play though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

Source: http://www.ndss.nl/forum.php?n=modules/for...&d=3&o=2&q=1527

Trioncube hangs at loading screen, errors with Surfs up too...


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> CycloDS doesn't seem to have 100% compatibilty with download play though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ROM compatibility, not Download play compatibility!

And that's fixable with a FW update.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(THeLL @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > CycloDS doesn't seem to have 100% compatibilty with download play though
> ...


Yes Surf's Up and the European release of Trioncube don't work. 

The USA copy of Trioncube DOES work and download play works fine in it.

The team are aware of the issues.


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Just wait for future updates, an update for adding in your own cheat codes is coming soon anyway.


----------



## Vengance (Jun 11, 2007)

[Edited]
That vid link didn't work for me.


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2007)

CycloDS...meh. I still love my R4


----------



## Hellios (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How much does this thing cost?
> ...







I paid $40 for my R4 bundled with a japanese 1gb Kingston. (shipping brought the price up though)

Well, I won't be switching just for downloadplay, since so far that is the only thing CycloDS Evo has over R4. That and support for SDHC cards... which are in this case redundant.


----------



## aj_hix36 (Jun 11, 2007)

well, if they actually can deliver on real-time saves, that would be reason enough for me to upgrade from my R4.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

I've just tested 41 individual games with download play and they all worked perfectly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So the download play so far is still 100%

Edit: Even with enhanced mode (soft reset etc) that is. And they were all untrimmed. Some games would NOT work with download play when trimmed but the original copies work fine.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Hellios @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> That and support for SDHC cards... which are in this case redundant.


They may be redundant now, but in a few months 4gb MicroSDHC cards will be around the same price as 2gb MicroSD cards now.

- Sam


----------



## Spikey (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> I've just tested 41 individual games with download play and they all worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to hear! Hard to believe that even with enhanced mode that download play works fine. Though it sucks for people that like to trim that not all games will work with download play that way. Doesn't matter to me though, I never trim.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hellios @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That and support for SDHC cards... which are in this case redundant.
> ...


Its still redudant, 

1.) There is no way to know whether or not R4 supports 4GB or not until someone tries it
2.) There will be 4GB SD cards that aren't HC.


----------



## nuge (Jun 11, 2007)

shaunj66: May I ask the specific kind of microSD card you're using? (I don't think you gave the brand name?) You said it worked with the more graphically intensive games too, right?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hellios @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> ...




I'm using a Japanese 1GB PNY Card. I have tried the Ultra II Sandisk micro 1GB and that appears to work fine too.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> ...



1.) Yeah, but we don't know whether the R4 supports SDHC or not, the only reason people are even talkin about it is because Cyclo said it was a feature. 

2.) Redudant, even with time, at those sizes, they will always be really expensive.

Really, built in memory is the way to go. I can't wait until the N-Card 16GB version comes out.


----------



## nickvv (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> 1.) Yeah, but we don't know whether the R4 supports SDHC or not, the only reason people are even talkin about it is because Cyclo said it was a feature.
> 
> 2.) Redudant, even with time, at those sizes, they will always be really expensive.
> 
> Really, built in memory is the way to go. I can't wait until the N-Card 16GB version comes out.


Uhm yes we do know whether the R4 supports SDHC or not, I've tested it and it certainly does not support this:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=52373


----------



## martin88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks promising. Waiting for a review.


----------



## Vengance (Jun 11, 2007)

Maybe if we all start chanting "Re-view, Re-view, Re-view!" it'll go up faster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me hits refresh again.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Jun 11, 2007)

What's got me most interested in the CycloDS is that the makers actually seem to be responding to feature requests from the community.  I posted on their forums requesting two fairly small--but important in my opinion--features and they responded saying that they sounded like good ideas and would be implemented.

Even more complicated features like multi-save files and the ability take screenshots in-game (!) are being considered and they're asking for opinions about how useful they'd be and how best to implement them.

That kind of interaction with their users is pretty unprecedented for a flash kit and I think it could lead to some really cool stuff if it's all on the level.

I have my G6 Lite and that's why I haven't bought one of the existing slot-1 cards yet and I plan to rely on it for another month or so until I can see how the CycleDS Evo really pans out, but so far it sounds like it offers or will soon offer every feature that I've missed in previous kits.


...word is bondage...


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 11, 2007)

In game screenshots are never going to happen. So you might as well just give up on that dream.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hellios @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> ...


I never said it wasn't. I admitted that they are redundant at the moment.

- Sam


----------



## euphemism (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> In game screenshots are never going to happen. So you might as well just give up on that dream.



http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showpost....698&postcount=8


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Vengance @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Maybe if we all start chanting "Re-view, Re-view, Re-view!" it'll go up faster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on, the review will not be up before at least another 2 days. And that depends on what else I plan to do during the days.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> In game screenshots are never going to happen. So you might as well just give up on that dream.


The CycloDS team representative on their forums said that they could do it and had considered it, but weren't sure it would be worth the effort to get the function working.  They didn't know if enough people would consider it useful.

I'm certainly open to the possibility that they're saying things like this and pretending to be responsive to the community just in order to give themselves a good reputation as their card is launching, but I see no reason to just assume that that's the case.  Especially given that everything else they've promised so far looks to be true, unlike other cards.

I recommend that anyone interested in the in-game screenshot feature, post their support in this topic on the CycloDS forum:

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119


...word is bondage...


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 11, 2007)

Its never going to happen, regardless of what they say. The DS cannot multitask.


----------



## Vengance (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Vengance @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if we all start chanting "Re-view, Re-view, Re-view!" it'll go up faster.
> ...



I realize you have a life, I was just expressing my... impatience... at seeing how this works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, BTW, as whenever it comes up it will help a lot of us make a decision.


----------



## nickvv (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Its never going to happen, regardless of what they say. The DS cannot multitask.


Yeah, just like 100% download play and the ingame menu were never going to happen? Wouldnt you consider the ingame menu to be multitasking? Obviously that works, so why not screenshots.


----------



## felix123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Can you please test download play:
0305 Unou no Tatsujin: Soukai! Machigai Museum
0871 Unou no Tatsujin: Soukai! Machigai Museum 2
thanks


----------



## bugmenot52 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Its never going to happen, regardless of what they say. The DS cannot multitask.


If you were speaking about the snapshot feature, it sounds like it might be possible.

Remember that things like the action replay DS/the menu system work. AFAICT they work by basically preloading their codes into a section of ram unused by the games. It then presumably installs the code as an interrupt handler. As long as the code is careful it can do pretty much whatever it wants. Obviously it must not unintentionally overwrite memory in use by the game, but most things are fair game.

By using some complicated tricks it is possible to effectively suspend the game, and start running alternate code. This is how the menu system probably works. AFAICT, Screenshots should certainly be possible assuming the vram is readable.


----------



## funem (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bugmenot52 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its never going to happen, regardless of what they say. The DS cannot multitask.
> ...



The R4 can turn cheats on and off in a game via key presses, the same technique could be used to do a screen grab, its not as hard as it sounds.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Its never going to happen, regardless of what they say. The DS cannot multitask.


The DS has two separate processors, so it is multitasking at all times by design.

The term "multitasking" is very imprecise, so I don't know exactly what you mean, but the DS is capable of multitasking in the same way that any computer is.  It doesn't have an OS like Windows that is designed just with generic multitasking in mind.  That may be what you're referring to when you say the DS cannot multitask, but multitasking of that sort is handled by software and is not limited by the hardware itself.


...word is bondage...


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 12, 2007)

Does it support multiple save files?


----------



## bugmenot52 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Does it support multiple save files?


Not at this time. 
Cyclo Trend has confirmed this for a future (next?) release.

There have been other confirmed updates, mostly small things, like hold down buttons during boot to act as passme automatically (rather than having to find it in the options menu).


----------



## Dead Ghost (Jun 12, 2007)

If they can implement real time save and load, this is gonna be the best card in the world.


----------



## KMC (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet, want to see the review. Seems like just an R4 with more features.


----------



## cracker (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(felix123 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Haruspex @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Also the real time brightness adjustment for DSLite sounds awesome.
> ...



chism's cheat engine (NitroHax for those who don't know) is useless for running games off a flash cart -- it only works on original DS carts.


----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 12, 2007)

cant wati for the review


----------



## d33t (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(mcp2 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Yes it should, it says in there manual that it would work the Rumble Pack and Opera RAM Expansion pack so I'm guessing it would with the EZFlash 3 in 1.
> 
> Well, the CycloDS might support a retail rumble and memory pack, but the 3in1 isn't either. You have to be able to tell it what mode to use (hence the 3-in-1 ExpPack Tool by Rudolph). Once you power cycle the DS or pull the card, it doesn't do much of anything (unless you wrote a rom to NOR memory, then it acts like a real GBA cart, which is awesome!). You also need a way to write GBA roms to it in order to play those.....
> 
> ...



1) It doesn't. It's been tried and it doesn't work. They are different standards. SDHC != SD
2) As I understand it, the microSD spec doesn't go past 2GB. People may find ways around it but support on devices will be sketchy at best; most companies will just opt for the proven SDHC instead of wasting money developing a card that won't work on a lot of devices. That's why they are just now announcing 4GB MicroSD*HC* cards.

Still, my 2GB MicroSD card is plenty for me personally. 43 DS games, 6 SNES roms, 7 Genesis roms, emulators to run them, 10 GBA games and some homebrew and I still have a little space to spare (I stress little though). Still, the CycloDS sounds pretty cool and if the support is as good as it appears (and they add some of the other features they claim to be able to)... VICTOLY!

Pretty anxious for the review (like everyone else) and to see how it plays out over time.


----------



## nuge (Jun 12, 2007)

What microSD card do you use, d33t? I've been having trouble picking one out, and I'm not sure what brand is best for 2GB. (Sorry for a slight derail)


----------



## moviecut (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> (blurry) video: Click
> 
> Video is from CycloDS with Warcraft Tower Defense. It doesn't seem to work, it asks for a map folder... (is this a common error?)




yes, thats a normal error. there has to be a map-folder in thr root directory of the card...


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 12, 2007)

This better not get a 9.0 or a 9.5 like all the other carts out there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to see a 10! (so I can finally buy a DS flash cart)


----------



## zombielove (Jun 12, 2007)

A guy on the teamcyclops forums claims to have made a rom trimmer which doesn't mess up download play.

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...p?p=833#post833


----------



## Haruspex (Jun 12, 2007)

Does it saves on-the-fly like M3 DS Simply/R4 or requires a reboot to finish writing the save like older M3's or even G6DS Real?


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 12, 2007)

wow i'm late to the party, some questions

- how's the GUI speed compared to R4? which one is faster? is it sluggish in any way? 
- games that have slow downs/freezing issues, does PoR freeze on slow microSD cards? does Tony Hawk DJ have slow downs like R4?
- download play, i see you still working on that, but 41 random games working is pretty impressive
- I assume you'll be testing battery life?

and please take your time for review


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(d33t @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mcp2 @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it should, it says in there manual that it would work the Rumble Pack and Opera RAM Expansion pack so I'm guessing it would with the EZFlash 3 in 1.
> ...



CycloDS Evo can work fine with EZ Flash 3in1 when you use Rudolfs 3in1 ExpPack Tool 1.8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You don't need to DLDI patch it, just place it right out of the zip onto your TF
(Be sure to place the GBA rom into the x:\GBA directory)


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Haruspex @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Does it saves on-the-fly like M3 DS Simply/R4 or requires a reboot to finish writing the save like older M3's or even G6DS Real?



It does save right to the TF like said on there feature list. (or like you say it, it saves like the R4)


----------



## 4saken (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(d33t @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mcp2 @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> ...



So it supports soft reset in homebrew so you can use rumble/browser without patching? Sounds great if it does.


----------



## felix123 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> CycloDS Evo can work fine with EZ Flash 3in1 when you use Rudolfs 3in1 ExpPack Tool 1.8


Are you referring to all 3 functions or just the GBA part? The Opera part is not essential anyway, just patch your rom once.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(felix123 @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > CycloDS Evo can work fine with EZ Flash 3in1 when you use Rudolfs 3in1 ExpPack Tool 1.8
> ...



I didn't test rumble, i was indeed reffering to the GBA part.


----------



## OSW (Jun 12, 2007)

0_0 screenshots would be awesome! and useful too.


----------



## 4saken (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> I didn't test rumble, i was indeed reffering to the GBA part.



Okay I guess it doesn't, but if you have the time again, please try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (soft resetting to enable rumble/ram)


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 12, 2007)

can you update the cheat codelist via xml files like the R4DS? i heard that the cyclo has a built in one and you can't change it. and does it have DLDI auto patching of homebrew files?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't test rumble, i was indeed reffering to the GBA part.
> ...



You can just patch the ROMs to enable rumble/ram.

Of course the soft-reset won't work, unless it's the same as the R4's routine or the DSLink's routine. Which it most likely isn't.


----------



## 4saken (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> You can just patch the ROMs to enable rumble/ram.
> 
> Of course the soft-reset won't work, unless it's the same as the R4's routine or the DSLink's routine. Which it most likely isn't.



Well it is like the DSLink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't expect it to support it at first anyway


----------



## gab10 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> A guy on the teamcyclops forums claims to have made a rom trimmer which doesn't mess up download play.
> 
> http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...p?p=833#post833


the trimmer tool in present will lead to the cyclods unsupport download play???


----------



## 4saken (Jun 12, 2007)

Supposedly it trims into a part involving the RSA


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(gab10 @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zombielove @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A guy on the teamcyclops forums claims to have made a rom trimmer which doesn't mess up download play.
> ...


Yes. If you had read my earlier posts you would know that I encountered problems with download play with trimmed ROMs.


----------



## rest0re (Jun 12, 2007)

has jesus came down from heavens to praise this card yet?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(d33t @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mcp2 @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it should, it says in there manual that it would work the Rumble Pack and Opera RAM Expansion pack so I'm guessing it would with the EZFlash 3 in 1.
> ...



1.) Ok, let me see your source. Since various companies like Samsung will be making 4GB non, SDHC microSD cards. Why would they eliminate almost all of those people who have cellphones/mp3 players with microSD support? Of course they will make alternate versions that work with those.

2.) The microSD spec goes up to the limit of FAT, which is 4GB's. After that SDHC is required, as it goes past 4GB.. and is FAT32.


Also, for the people who say that screenshot support is possible. Since when you could run homebrew programs while in a retail game? Since something like screenshot support wouldn't be as simple as just cheat support. Not to mention that you would have to write to memory (SD Card, whatever) during gameplay. I highly doubt its possible until someone shows me something similar that has already been done.


----------



## felix123 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Since when you could run homebrew programs while in a retail game? Since something like screenshot support wouldn't be as simple as just cheat support. Not to mention that you would have to write to memory (SD Card, whatever) during gameplay. I highly doubt its possible until someone shows me something similar that has already been done.


It's the same principle as cheats. Load the screenshot code to somewhere unused, jump to it when you want to take a screenshot, jump back to the game when complete. Flashcarts have always written to memory cards during gameplay (saves, anyone?). 

Having said that, it's not that simple because you need to assemble info stored in different parts of the ram to get what you see on screen.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(felix123 @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Since when you could run homebrew programs while in a retail game? Since something like screenshot support wouldn't be as simple as just cheat support. Not to mention that you would have to write to memory (SD Card, whatever) during gameplay. I highly doubt its possible until someone shows me something similar that has already been done.
> ...


Same Principle =/= Likelyhood. I'd love screenshot support, but its not going to happen. The DS isn't like the PSP where it can run unsigned applications in the background. I know about saves, but saves aren't unsigned are they? They are apart of the game, so thats completely different.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 12, 2007)

Cheat engines run in the background ... are they signed code ?  you can hop in and out of the cheat management screen at will, or even hot key it on or off


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Cheat engines run in the background ... are they signed code ?Â you can hop in and out of the cheat management screen at will, or even hot key it on or off


Whats your point? You can't make cheats on the fly and save them. If you could, which would mean you can save things in the background, then I'd say that screenshots would be more possible then not, but you can't. All it does is read the cheats that are already on the flash cart and just toggles them on and off. Not really a technical feat...


----------



## kemosabe (Jun 12, 2007)

i have a r4 but i dont see any need to replace it with the cyclo.
ok, the cyclo is able to hold a 32gb microsd, but right now they are just to expensive.
maybe if these 4gb and larger microsd become affordable its worth a shot


----------



## 4saken (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll probably be switching once the black/dark gray case comes out, and after seeing if they will provide continual support

edit: I'm also hoping they'll release the mechanism behind soft reset so Rudolph can support it


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 12, 2007)

excellent card but the problem is as of G6 real ie.) Price and Compatiblity... would u buy this and sell yer R4 just for few games to work... unlikely


----------



## funem (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheat engines run in the background ... are they signed code ?  you can hop in and out of the cheat management screen at will, or even hot key it on or off
> ...



As far as I can see your own statement would make it POSSIBLE to be done not IMPOSSIBLE "*All it does is read the cheats that are already on the flash cart and just toggles them on and off*" so its accessing a different part of the card to retrieve the codes, not the part where the game is held. it then takes the codes and activates them by setting memory adresses while the game is loaded. So the screen being just memory adresses would work in reverse, it reads the adresses from memory and writes them to the card.

No one was talking as if we were making cheat codes on the fly, just the fact that the CycloDS card is read while the game was running by code other than the games, thus making it possible for the CycloDS to perform other opperations while games are running


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> ...


I said it was impossible? If I did, I mean to say its not going to happen. Yeah, sure it can access. But thats not the point. The DS cannot get a screencapture of a game to begin with. Even homebrew cannot do this yet. Not to mention, where is it going to put it? Its unlikely that it will be in the ram, since the game itself is already using that up. Sure it could store it directly onto the microSD, but then what? 

The Cylco DS can perform other actions, I never said it couldn't. I'm just saying that screenshots aren't going to happen. If it does happen, then it will break one of the Cyclo DS's other features, like download play for instance. Well, thats what I think anyway.


----------



## d33t (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> CycloDS Evo can work fine with EZ Flash 3in1 when you use Rudolfs 3in1 ExpPack Tool 1.8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have one aside from what I've been reading about R4/M3 support. I know I read somewhere that 2GB was the limit for MicroSD. However, seeing as how there are 4GB SD cards I guess I don't see a reason that they can't put 4GB on a MicroSD card (assuming they can fit it into that form).

I also thought I read that someone made a 4GB non-HC card but many devices couldn't use it...... however I can't find it so maybe it was a dream  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Where have you read that there are plans for a 4GB non-HC card (where are your sources)? Every device I've seen that uses MicroSD claims a 2GB limit (although, that might be an artifact of there only being a 2GB card ATM). I'm all for them making a 4GB card though, then I could cram almost 100 DS games on 1 memory card  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Re: the screenshots, I think I'd have to side with you, at least until someone makes it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It would be an awesome feature but I think it would be MUCH harder to pull off then the cheat system. I guess if they can make real-time saves work they might be able to make screenshots work too though (principle sounds the same to me)..... but step 1 is still missing ATM.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(d33t @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > CycloDS Evo can work fine with EZ Flash 3in1 when you use Rudolfs 3in1 ExpPack Tool 1.8
> ...



Well, if 2GB is the limit on R4 and M3 Simply then, oh well. 4GB SHOULD be the limit since it uses FAT, heck even higher since I think they both offically support FAT32. There are 4G non-HC card's in development, they are meant for devices that can't use the SDHC format, its meaningless anyway since everyone is going to get a CycloDS most likely.

Ii'll find the links for ya.


----------



## gab10 (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...p?p=866#post866

firmware 1.11 release
* Autoload feature (runs autoload.nds at startup)
* Auto boot to Slot 2
* Resolved compatibility issues with games such as 1110, 1115 and 1127
* Fixed a bug in the cheat core which would result in some games hanging with a white screen if cheats were enabled


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, that was quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the non working games i reported do work now, have to test it when i come home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If the keep up with updates and listen to there users like the do now, it sure adds a bonus for them!


----------



## euphemism (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(funem @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> ...




http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showpost....69&postcount=14


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 12, 2007)

He can say whatever he wants, when he delivers, I'll care.


----------



## Dead Ghost (Jun 12, 2007)

Does slowmotion works for EVERY game? No pre-patching necessary? Does R4 support slowmotion?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Dead Ghost @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Does slowmotion works for EVERY game? No pre-patching necessary?


Slow-motion MAY break some games. I don't believe they could have tested every single game. But I don't think any problems have been reported yet.

No pre-patching is necessary whatsoever. But results may vary with slow-motion, for example; it makes Elite Beat Agents a million times harder. The slow motion isn't "fluid" enough to be satisfactory in specific situations, but that varies from game to game.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dead Ghost @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does slowmotion works for EVERY game? No pre-patching necessary?
> ...









 You were trying to make it EASIER weren't you? For like super awesome perfect replays or some shit like that, right?


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Jun 12, 2007)

First of all the entire Enhanced Mode menu is a case of the DS running external code in the middle of a game, so that argument doesn't work.

From what the TeamCyclops guy said in the post euphemism linked, it sounds like the way they'll be implementing the screenshot thing is to dump the entire contents of VRAM (probably to the card's internal 2MB of flash rather than to the microSD card) and then processing that data the next time you boot the card to generate a BMP image of what was on the screen.  If so, d33t is right, it would be a lot like the realtime save feature, but much simpler.

I don't see any real reason why they couldn't implement both of these, but we'll just have to wait and see, won't we?  At this time, saying either that it positively will or won't happen is...stupid.


...word is bondage...


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 12, 2007)

im inpressed with the results so far. This card looks like its going to turn out number 1 and no one can argue with that. The price also seems very reasonable for all the features it has. So shaun if you had to pick one thing you dont like about it what would that be


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 12, 2007)

The slow motion is not smooth or consistent ??? seems weird since SC managed it with even with slot-2's

my guess is the cheat engine isn't on par with the SC team either and will suffer the same slow-down problem as the R4


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey, get this card from an American on Asian site because they're much cheaper than the UK sites

US = £28
UK = £35

WTF?!

Stupid currency, shipping, packaging BS.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(mcp2 @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Hey, get this card from an American on Asian site because they're much cheaper than the UK sites
> US = £28
> UK = £35
> WTF?!
> Stupid currency, shipping, packaging BS.


Most of the increase is import tax and VAT... I have an extension for Firefox (ViewMyCurrency) that automatically translates foreign currencies into a local currency. Using this it's really easy to see the price differences...

- Sam


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 12, 2007)

Get me, it happens with alot of products, games, software and electronics (not same thing but similar). Microsoft Windows Vista is a prime example of all this BS tax that they add.


----------



## t3chvest (Jun 14, 2007)

AHHHHHHHH!!!!

review review review review review review review review !!!!


----------



## James Kudo (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry for being a nub, but what's an 'SDHC card'?


----------



## Öhr (Jun 14, 2007)

SDHC = *S*ecure *D*igital *H*igh *C*apacity

new format of SD and microSD cards. SDHC cards can have up to 32GB capacity!


----------



## Bergunzo (Jun 14, 2007)

where is shaun666? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he didn't made already the review? and there're a lot of releases missing ( fantastic four, touch darts and a few others)


----------



## 111111111 (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(cracker @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> chism's cheat engine (NitroHax for those who don't know) is useless for running games off a flash cart -- it only works on original DS carts.



He's talking about the cheat CODE to alter brightness ingame (that can be used with nitrohax, an official AR or a flashcarts builtin ar engine), and not nitrohax itself.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2007)

The Cyclo team truly is great!

Now i think I have made a big mistake. Afterall I sold my M3 last month, then why have I bough R4? I am dumb...

Made a big mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you see around the r4 forum and the cyclo forum. The difference is like hell and heaven.

Cyclo really got good support.

oh well no other choice... going to buy one and waiting for the next M3 gadget


----------



## h8uthemost (Jun 16, 2007)

Meh...everyone seems to be drooling over this cart. None of the slot 1's I own are "perfect". So I'm not expecting this one to be either.

I'll wait a couple weeks before I decide if I"ll buy this one or not. By then, hype will have died down, and the real news will be out on it.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2007)

I gues you are right.

I can remember the GBA generation at the beginning, and how fast it grew(oh well game support was good from the beginning), I gues I can wait unitl the most improvement gadget comes out. I dont see any in the very near future, might take one more year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Anyways R4 isnt bad either, only thing: POR cheats doesnt work properly(white screen...).


----------



## Modrak (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> why would you want to change brigtness in-game ???



You play a game. Inside. So you play at level-1. Then you leave, go on the bus, sun outside...so you set it higher...


----------



## gab10 (Jun 16, 2007)

do anyone know what is real time save?
is it really possible for nds?
or just for gba?


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 16, 2007)

Real time save hasn't been implemented yet but will be in the future.

I think it is the ability of saving the state of the game whenever.


----------



## rest0re (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> The Cyclo team truly is great!
> 
> Now i think I have made a big mistake. Afterall I sold my M3 last month, then why have I bough R4? I am dumb...
> 
> ...


oh no .. horrible mistake. i think you should still wait. dont buy it yet.. wait.. for couple years for example. then it will perfect


----------



## foobar (Jun 16, 2007)

Kamui101: I doubt buying an R4 was a bad decision -- just keep in mind how awesome it's been between when you bought it and now (just as something better might be available).  Relax and think of it like buying computer equipment.  Things are continually improving, but you want to be able to balance waiting for the "next big thing" with getting good use out of it today.  You wouldn't regret having shelled out a huge chunk of dough to have a "whole gigabyte of ram" 3 or 4 years ago when it was a big deal just because you can now pick up 2GB of DDR2 800 for around $70, would you?

In general: I am encouraged by the first impressions here.  But as with most new products I think it's best to wait for the review to get the full story.  The CycloDS team's previous offerings were quite unimpressive clones.  How did they suddenly launch a revolutionary cart?  I remain skeptical despite the evidence that this team has made amazing progress in the art of slot 1 devices.

I particularly want to hear about the usual suspects:[*]Compatibility claims verified that all "working" games don't have problems and can save[*]How dependent is performance on picking a good microSD card?  Does formatting FAT 16/32 or using larger/smaller block sizes affect this?[*]Critique of any special claims including:
Download play support -- Even several non-working roms shouldn't count against them if there is major progress in this area
Auto-patching tested with a variety of homebrew (seems already verified)
In-game features including brightness, slow motion, reset
[*]Look for shortfalls or unadvertised signs of elegant/good design:
GUI overview
Battery life tests
Do a quick check/inventory of bundled software, including emulators and media features
Also be aware that the firmware update frenzy may be to fix the usual "version 1.0" bugs in anticipation of the review.  Time will tell if this level of support will last (I want to believe!)


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm impressed.  Can't wait till they actually have real-time save implemented.


----------



## suske1245 (Jun 17, 2007)

Man, i have read every single post but still no review, please Shaun, try to post one as soon as possible, temptation is building up, lols.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow!


Mine too! I missed UPS delivery on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## gab10 (Jun 17, 2007)

can i use cyclods to transfer my pokemon to wii?


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 17, 2007)

Good question....anyone able to test that?


----------



## nephilim07 (Jul 9, 2007)

hey, i was wondering.... the last thing that is stopping me from buying it....
is there a working real time clock in it??
like say... i wanna play pokemon diamond or pearl...... would the day time and night time features work with this ( i mean the cyclo ds evolution....)  0.o


----------



## chuckstudios (Jul 9, 2007)

The clock is in the DS.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 9, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Jul 9 2007 said:


> The clock is in the DS.


For DS games, for GBA games it is in the cart. I think this is where he is getting confused.

- Sam


----------



## nephilim07 (Jul 9, 2007)

yup, thanks a lot guys xD woooh
never knew that =3
cause i remember some flash carts having and not having clocks in them.. so i thought ds games are the same.. but its in the ds wooooh


----------

